# Baby lamb not moving



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

This is the lamb that keeps getting her head stuck in the fence. I have tried to cool her down and have fenced her under shade now woth water and food. Anythinf else I can try? She usually is rambunctious as soon as I 'free' her. Not this time at all


----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2017)

Aww, poor thing.  Can you get her temperature?  Looks like she's having trouble lifting her head up, like she maybe pulled something?


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

She is completely limb. Breathing but slowly. Cannot stand up at all....


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

100.7 degrees


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2017)

@purplequeenvt @Sheepshape @secuono @luvmypets @SheepGirl


----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2017)

Any idea how long she might have been stuck?


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

Vet #1 is in a class until 10pm but can come after. Vet #2 said to give her gatorade and she should be fine? I'm not so sure about that, hence why he is #2. My local sheep group said to check for anemia & give her a big shot of Vitamin B. 
She is 'burping' alot and all liquid are drooling out of her mouth.


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

She was probably out there for 4-5 hours while I was a work. 
I got her unstuck before I left but apparently she did it again


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 24, 2017)

She has moved a little bit but not much


----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2017)

Is she looking bloated?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 24, 2017)

Did you give her the B complex? Could she have been walking the fence and getting stuck due to a vision or neuro problem or was she just being a silly lamb?


----------



## Latestarter (May 24, 2017)

I don't have a lot to offer aside from wishes that she recover for you. It's really difficult when you have an animal who continuously tries to kill itself


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 25, 2017)

She didn't make it. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 25, 2017)

I've only just seen this post (time difference).

I'm SO sorry.You did all you could....maybe she damaged her spinal cord.

I found two of my bottle babies firmly impacted in the fence yesterday...some lambs seem to do this all the time until their heads grow too big.

Again, I'm sorry to hear about your baby.


----------



## Latestarter (May 25, 2017)

Really sorry you lost her  There isn't much you can do and you can't watch them all 24/7/365... This wasn't a "one off" and she had repeatedly gotten her head stuck in the fence. Hang in there Lady... There will be more lambs in your future that will need your love and attention.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry she didn't make it


----------

